# d'autant plus ... que



## maela

*Bonjour!*

*Je suis en stage en espagne et j'ai besaoin d'aide. Comment dit-on:*

*"d'autant plus que..."*

*Merci de votre aide*


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour, bienvenue au forum,

D'autant plus que = _tanto más cuanto que_


Saludos


----------



## maela

Merci pour cette réponse rapide!

maela


----------



## ed-hipo

c'est d'autant plus difficil que personne ne nous aide :
es tanto mas dificil cuanto que no nos ayuda nadie
je suis fatigué.... d'autant plus que ma mère m'a réveillé à 6 heures...
estoy cansado... es màs : me despertò mi madre a las seis
je suis pas certain de la dernière mais "es màs" peut souvent servir pour en rajouter une couche comme on dit !


----------



## andrea-b

Hola! 

Necesito un poco de ayuda con la traducción de esta frase:
"Elle aime leur compagnie d’autant plus qu’elle est considérée comme leur petite reine."
 Mi versión: "A ella le agrada su compañía, y más todavía porque la consideran su pequeña reina". 
Pero no termina de convencerme. Alguien me puede ayudar con una mejor equivalencia de 'd'autant plus'? 
Muchas gracias!
Andrea


----------



## totor

la versión más "seria" es *tanto más cuanto que*, o *con mayor razón por cuanto*.

pero a mí me gusta más la tuya, andrea, sobre todo si es un lenguaje más coloquial.


----------



## andrea-b

Muchas gracias, Totor! *Con mayor razón *me gusta.


----------



## flornarina

¿Cómo traduciríais la parte en negrita? es que no la entiendo...

Fulgurances lyriques, éclairs macabres, imagination cruelle, tels sont les points forts d'une narration toujours construite avec une intelligence et une sobriété *qui la rendent d'autant plus féroce *qu'elle est élaborée par une raison jamais prise en défaut*.*

"Fulgores líricos, exhalaciones macabras, imaginación cruel, estos son los puntos fuertes de una narración siempre construida con una inteligencia y una sobriedad que............................................... está elaborada por una razón nunca echada en falta."
 
Si me podéis ayudar me haréis un gran favor. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## FranParis

"Fulgores líricos, exhalaciones macabras, imaginación cruel, estos son los puntos fuertes de una narración siempre construida con una inteligencia y una sobriedad que *la volven* *tanto* *más feroz* *cuanto que* está elaborada por una razón nunca echada en falta."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fran,

La construcción que propones es correcta, pero no el verbo (primero sería vuelven, pero volver sería más bien "devenir", supone una transformación).

Preferiría simplemente: "la hacen" .

A ver qué dicen los demás.

Un beso, 
Gévy


----------



## flornarina

¿Y entonces la construcción funcionaría igual? No me queda muy claro el enganche entre las dos frases (en rojo)

Fulgores líricos, exhalaciones macabras, imaginación cruel, estos son los puntos fuertes de una narración siempre construida con una inteligencia y una sobriedad que *la hacen* *tanto* *más feroz* *cuanto que* está elaborada por una razón nunca echada en falta.


----------



## FranParis

Me parece ahora muy bien...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Flornarina,

tanto más.. cuanto que, sí sería una construcción adecuada aquí. 

Pero no estoy de acuerdo con "echar en falta" (manquer, regretter).

Prendre en défaut : coger en falta.

Raison : sería más bien mente, juicio, sentido común, lucidez..

Lo veo más próximo a esto:

Fulgores líricos, exhalaciones macabras, imaginación cruel, estos son los puntos fuertes de una narración construida siempre con una inteligencia y una sobriedad que *la hacen* *tanto* *más feroz* *cuanto que* está elaborada con una lucidez que nunca falla.
 
Me parece que el "siempre" detrás de "construida" le da un matiz más fuerte.
 
A ver la opinión de los demás.
 
Besos,
 
Gévy


----------



## FranParis

La *raison* est utilisée ici dans le sens de l*ogique*. Elle est donc imparable, jamais prise en défaut.

Cela dit, Gevy, ta proposition n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## flornarina

La redacción propuesta por Gévy me gusta, aunque no acabo de entender lo de "cuanto que...". Es que no he oído nunca una construcción así, y me lleva a no ver claramente el significado de la frase... ¿No habría otra forma más clara de decirlo, aunque la estructura se alejara un poco de la francesa?


----------



## Gévy

Mira, simplificando la cosa:

... con una inteligencia y una sobriedad que *la hacen* *aún* *más feroz  al* /por ser elaborada con una lucidez/lógica que nunca falla.


----------



## flornarina

¡Muy bien! ahora me queda mucho más clara! ¡Muchas gracias Gévy!!


----------



## Gévy

De nada. Pero arregla la frase que puse para dejarla bonita...


----------



## anna82

Cómo traducirían esta frase? (Mi dificultad radica en las palabras: d' autant).

La notion d' imagination semble une boîte noire d'autant plus magique que son mécanisme demeure parfaitement obscur.

Merci!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sería: más aún cuando..., o : tanto más... cuanto que...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## anna82

Excelente!
Siempre mi gratitud, Gévy!
Anna


----------



## Salsalatina

Hola!!

No acabo de entender la construccion "d'autant plus... que", alguien me puede decir como se traduce?

Besos!!


----------



## josepbadalona

en principio, tanto más... cuanto que 
a adaptar al contexto, por cierto


----------



## Gévy

Hola Salaslatina,

Esta pregunta ya ha sido tratada aquí.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Salsalatina

Muchas gracias a los dos!! Y perdon por el despiste... ;-)


----------



## GURB

Esta construcción bastante compleja necesita que nos des el contexto para que te ayudemos a traducir sin errores.


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

NO he encontrado en este diccionario el "d'autant plus que".

Frase: "Des constructions d'autant plus rentables que les indemnités d'expropiation sont fixés par les autorités locales"

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Mucísimas gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

en principio : tanto más rentables cuanto que .... pero creo que no lo usáis mucho


----------



## alorensal

Yo diría:
Construcciones mucho más rentables debido a que las indemnizaciones de expropiación están fijadas por las autoridades locales.


----------



## mariange

Creo que el sentido es que "construir es mucho más rentable que expropiar" (comparación) Por lo tanto, propongo:
Construcciones mucho más rentables que las indemnizaciones de expropiación son fijadas por parte de las autoridades


----------



## iaf

Algo de contexto ayudaría a cerrar la idea, pero hasta aquí yo diría:

 "Construcciones aún más rentables ya que (debido a que) las indemnizaciones de expropiación..."

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit



rightbabel said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> NO he encontrado en este diccionario el "d'autant plus que".


Encontrado en el diccionario  :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=356187

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alhambrita

Necesito ayuda para traducir esta frase:

L'intrusion de ces groupes au genre de vie différent de celui des populations sédentaires berbérophones a d'autant plus menacé leur sécurité que les nouveaux arrivants luttaient entre eux.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

-
a d'autant plus menacé leur sécurité que = ha amenazado su seguridad, tanto más cuanto que 
-


----------



## Alhambrita

Muchas gracias por tu rapidez y amabilidad. 

Creo que lo voy a traducir así: 

La intrusión de estos grupos cuyo modo de vida era diferente al de las poblaciones sedentarias berberófonas, amenazó su seguridad, tanto más cuanto que los recién llegados luchaban entre ellos.


----------



## GURB

Bienvenida al foro
...amenazó tanto más su seguridad cuanto que los recién llegados peleaban entre *sí*.
Un saludo


----------



## Alhambrita

ok, muchas gracias.


----------



## f007

Buenas noches...
tengo un pequeño problema con un uso de "autant", no consigo descifrar su sentido en esta frase: "Le central téléphonique de Chinatown est à deux pas, autant y tourner le plan d´intérieur prévu" ¿¿??
Espero que me podáis ayudar.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## robert33

Significa que puesto tal lugar esta cerca, aprovechemos para hacer tal cosa. 
"Puisqu'il n'y a plus rien à faire, autant nous coucher", por ejemplo.


----------



## f007

muchas gracias!! tu respuesta me parece perfecta, aunque en castellano y en el contexto en el que está no acaba de encajar del todo, pero entiendo por donde va. merci et bonne nuit.


----------



## cvl2407

Yo Creo Que Tiene Que Ver Mucho MÁs Con Las Oraciones Subordinadas Causales, Donde El Matiz De "d'autant Plus...que" Refuerza AÚn MÁs La Causa Que OriginÓ El Desenlace De La AcciÓn Prinicipal.


----------



## Carla Breut

Salut! Necesito ayuda con esta frase que me está volviendo loca:

"Elle est d'autant plus haïssable qu'elle est incontournable".

Mis posibles soluciones:
1. Ella es tanto más odiosa cuanto más ineludible es.
2. Ella es tan odiosa como ineludible.

Sé que hay una diferencia entre la 1 y la 2, en la 2 la comparación sería de igualdad, en la 1 sería relativa. Pero sé muy bien qué sentido tiene en francés, creo que se aproxima más a la 1, aunque me parece una frase muy difícil así traducida.
Help!


----------



## Domtom

-
Creo que es así:

_Es tanto más odiosa cuanto que es ineludible._

Recuerda que:

Soy = Je suis

Eres = Tu es

Es = Il/elle est

Etcétera

Yo soy = Moi, je suis

Tú eres = Toi, tu es

Él/ella es = Il/elle, il est

Etcétera
-


----------



## Carla Breut

Sí, tienes razón, queda mejor tu traducción con el "cuanto que", la mía estaba demasiado recargada.
He utilizado el pronombre (ella) porque podía haber dudas sobre de qué se hablaba. Pero gracias por recordarme que en español se usan mucho menos los pronomes sujetos.
Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

-
El sentido, pues, sería que, debido a que ella es ineludible (además de por otras razones), no se la puede querer, ¿no?


----------



## feeskaa

lo que sé es que esta oracion se puede traducir asi: 
más aún cuando/o / tanto más... cuanto que...
Pues, pienso que la 1 es mas conviniente 
ademas, la traduccion de lab 2 es: 
"elle est aussi haîssable qu'incontournable"
et je suis d'accord avec Domtom, il faudrait enlever "ella" pour ne pas dévier du sens de la phrase de base.
j'espère que ce soit utile pour toi Carla


----------



## Posadilla

Hola a tod@s

Necesito traducir esta frase: "Je n'estime la poésie *qu'autant* *qu'elle* est l'ornement de la raison" pero no veo como puedo traducir "...qu'autant qu'elle..."
Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería mucho.

Gracias anticipadas

Posadilla


----------



## Mariaencarna

únicamente estimo la poesía *en la medida en que* es el adorno de la razón.

Valoro la poesía únicamente *como *adorno de la razón.

Valoro la poesía *en tanto en cuanto* esta es adorno de la razón, únicamente.

No se me ocurren más posibilidades, por ahora ...


----------



## grandluc

...Sólo si es el adorno de la razón.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi propuesta:

Solo aprecio la poesía como ornamento de la razón.


----------



## Posadilla

grandluc said:


> ...Sólo si es el adorno de la razón.


 

Merci beaucoup !!!

Posadilla



Víctor Pérez said:


> Mi propuesta:
> 
> Solo aprecio la poesía como ornamento de la razón.


 

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta

Posadilla


----------



## GURB

Hola Posadilla
En esta frase Voltaire nos da su concepción de la poesía. Para él la única poesía que valga es la poesía formal y ornamental. Sólo aprecia la poesía en un caso: cuando es ordamento de la razón.
La conjunción espaéola sino empleada en una frase negativa tiene ese sentido restrictivo que Voltaire da a su frase usando _la forma_ _literaria y bastante anticuada_ *qu'autant que...
*Se podría decir para respetar -en lo posible- el pensamiento volteriano: *no estimo la poesía sino cuando es el ornamento de la razón.
*Las propuestas anteriores, aunque exactas, me parecen demasiado simplificadoras. Bueno, es mi opinión.
Un saludo


----------



## Posadilla

Muchas gracias por tu extensa, clara y erudita explicación. Me ha sido muy util.

Posadilla


----------



## Mariaencarna

La versión de Gurb me gusta , pero en las otras opciones no se pierden matices ni se simplifica puesto que la restricción está expresada con los adverbios sólo o únicamente. Saludos a todos


----------



## Ali1984

Bonjour j'aimerais traduire ces mots dans le contexte suivant:

J'aimerais intégrer l'entreprise Gémalto d'autant plus que je travaille dans la division spécialisée dans les solutions IT pour les marchés de la smart card (carte à puce), NFC et RFID et que celle ci fait partie de nos clients.



Estoy actualmente en misión como asistente de Marketing y Ventas que corre de julio a diciembre para la empresa Groupe Silicomp (subsidiaria de Orange Business Services). 
Me gustaría integrar la empresa Gemalto cuanto que trabajo en la división especializada en las soluciones IT para los mercados de la tarjeta inteligente, NFC y RFID y que esté hace parte de nuestros clientes.


Merci

Ali


----------



## Kekoa

He estado ojeando otros hilos con esta expresión (d'autant que) pero ninguna traducción me cuadra con la frase en la que me aparece. Haber si alguien me puede echar una mano:

_"Maintenant que c’est dans le dictionnaire, ils ne pourront pas dire qu’ils ne savaient pas, *d’autant que* les premiers ont dû poker comme des fous pour subprimer les seconds comme ils l’ont fait."_
 
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me parece que el _cuanto más_ se adapta a tu frase.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Kekoa said:


> Haber A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano


 
Perdón.



Kekoa said:


> ..., _*d’autant que* les premiers _


 
..., tanto más que los primeros...


----------



## Crespo

Me vuelve loco este tipo de frases, porque las traducciones que me salen las entiendo o un poco artificiales o con fórmulas de un español rebuscado: 

Les irrégularités sont d'autant plus difficiles à repérer qu'elles reposent sur une practique autorisée.

a) Las irregularidades son cada vez más difíciles de notar cuanto que se apoyan en una práctica autorizada. 

b) Las irregularidades son cada vez más difíciles de notar puesto que se apoyan en una práctica autorizada. 

*¿Cuál os parece más correcta? ¿Teneis alternativas?*


----------



## Paquita

No se trata de "cada vez más" sino de "tanto más ...cuanto que" que claro te da una frase pesada... "las irregularidades son difíciles de notar sobre todo porque se apoyan..." es una alternativa, aunque quita un poco el énfasis del giro francés.

Para contestar tu pregunta ... ninguna de las dos ...


----------



## Crespo

_Las irregularidades son tanto más difíciles de notar cuanto que se apoyan en una práctica autorizada_ (...) Ufff me resulta tan pedante y arcaica esta frase. Paquit& llevas tola la razón, es lo que viene en el diccionario pero... no sé que hacer ufff, no me gusta. Busco en español algo parecido, ligero, es decir más usual... Cómo se publicaría en un periódico de España. Quizás el problema es mío. No sé. De todas maneras, muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

¿Y si pusieras la frase al revés?

_Las irregularidades se apoyan en una práctica autorizada_ , lo que les hace aún más difíciles de notar.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Mi propuesta:

Las irregularidades son difíciles (cada vez más difíciles) de notar más aún cuando se apoyan en un práctica autorizada.


----------



## Shoune

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sería: más aún cuando..., o : tanto más... cuanto que...
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 
Por favor, se pone el verbo al subjonctivo despues de mas aun cuando o no ? Gracias por ayuda 
Shoune


----------



## Paquita

Shoune said:


> Por favor, se pone el verbo al subjonctivo despues de mas aun cuando o no ? Gracias por ayuda
> Shoune


À première vue, non, puisqu'il s'agit de d'insister sur une réalité... mais il faudrait la phrase,le contexte pour te répondre sans risque d'erreur.

Dans celui d'Anna, indicatif sans hésitation.


----------



## Shoune

Paquit& said:


> À première vue, non, puisqu'il s'agit de d'insister sur une réalité... mais il faudrait la phrase,le contexte pour te répondre sans risque d'erreur.
> 
> Dans celui d'Anna, indicatif sans hésitation.


 

Merci pour ta réponse rapide,
la phrase est : nous n'acceptons pas les retours d'autant plus que la cde est vieille (indicatif donc comme en français)
Merci et bon week end !

Shoune


----------



## Paquita

Indicatif sans problème...

Mais franchement , je n'aime pas cette tournure lourde. Il me semble que je dirais plus volontiers :
... y más aún siendo un pedido antiguo.

Attends la confirmation de "nativos" (¿dónde estás Tina ?)

(cde  => commande = à écrire en entier par respect pour ceux qui nous lisent et ne comprennent pas forcément nos abréviations françaises. Merci)


----------



## Shoune

ok merci ! 

Shoune


----------



## Harrison

¿"y aún menos tratándose de un pedido antiguo"?


----------



## dedelmax

hola, debo hacer la traduccion de esta frase pero tengo un problema con " d'autant plus que":

L'euro semble avoir un peu moins la cote qu'en début d'année auprès des européens. Et ce *d'autant plus *qu'il est loin de s'être substitué dans les têtes aux anciennes monnaies nationales.


El euro parece estar un poco menos  cotizado que en principio del ano ante los europeos. Y esto, *tanto mas cuanto que* esta lejos de haberse sustituido en las cabezas a las antiguas monedas nacionales. 

Gracias


----------



## Kane

Hola, que te parece: razón de más


----------



## dedelmax

est ce la bonne solution pour ma phrase:

Et ce *d'autant plus qu*'il est loin de s'être substitué dans les têtes aux anciennes monnaies nationales. 

Y esto, *mas aun cuando* esta lejos de haber sustituido en las mentes a las antiguas monedas nacionales.

Gracias!


----------



## Conditionelle

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de traduction avec une phrase contenant l'expression "d'autant plus que". Dans mon dictionnaire, j'ai trouvé "al + infinitif ..., todavia ..."

Mais impossible, je n'arrive pas à formuler ma phrase ... Pourriez-vous m'aider ? Il s'agit de :

"Les lumières de la ville sont d'autant plus attirantes que dans les zones rurales, les inégalités se creusent".

Merci


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Conditionelle said:


> "Les lumières de la ville sont d'autant plus attirantes que dans les zones rurales, les inégalités se creusent".



...*cuanto y más* atrayente que...


----------



## lacoba

Hola,
alguien por favo podría ayudarme a entender esta frase.
Las definiciones que he encontrado de: d'autant plus que no me encajan aqui. Es posible que lo esté traduciendo mal, pero alguien podria ayudarme?

Il sera établi pour l’histoire, par un exemple *d’autant plus précieux que *cette occasion de vérifier la chose était peut-être unique…

Gracias,
Lacoba


----------



## lpfr

Esa expresión ya ha sido tratada aquí.


----------



## Hector Lavoe

Hola, he visto todos los post sobre _d’autant_ y _d’autan plus que _y no he podido resolver la pregunta que tengo con una traducción, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme. La frase es:

  On sacrifie *d’autant plus et d’autant plus *volontiers à cette illusion…



Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Tantos y tantos ...


----------



## Hector Lavoe

Pinairun, perfecto, gracias.


----------



## Harrison

"Sacrificamos aún más (y aún más de buen grado) a esta ilusión..."

(... no sé si habría que decir : "(y aún de mejor grado)" )

"d'autant plus volontiers" va junto.

O: "Sacrificamos aún más (cosas), y aún más de buena gana, a esta ilusión..."

Espero que te ayude.

Elvira


----------



## tom29

Hola

Tambien podríamos traducir "d'autant plus que" por "cuanto mas que", ¿no?

- je suis fatigué.... d'autant plus que ma mère m'a réveillé à 6 heures...
- estoy cansado... cuanto mas que mi madre me despertó a las seis...

¿Que les parece?


----------



## Little Chandler

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos:

Tengo unas dudas enormes con esta estructura. Por ejemplo, me he encontrado con esta frase:

_Je ne t'achèterai pas ce jeu qui est cher, d'autant plus que tu ne travailles pas._ 

¿Cuál sería su traducción? Yo diría algo así:
_No te compraré ese juego tan caro, y más teniendo en cuenta que no trabajas._

Pero en español podríamos decir lo mismo sustituyendo _más _por _menos_:
_... y menos teniendo en cuenta que no trabajas._

¿Se podría utilizar en francés _moins _en lugar de _plus_?

_Je ne t'achèterai pas ce jeu qui est cher, d'autant moins que tu ne travailles pas._

¿O voy muy desencaminado?


----------



## swift

No sé si vayan a unir este hilo con alguno ya existente. Esto es propable, pues no eres el primero (y seguramente tampoco el último) en tener dificultades con este conector lógico.

Para empezar, cabe señalar que "d'autant plus que" es un conector que pertenece al habla estándar. De ahí que la traducción típica "tanto más cuanto que" sea de lo más impertinente en la mayoría de los casos, ya que esta locución es de uso más académico.

Personalmente, no veo inconveniente alguno para verter "d'autant plus/moins que" por "y menos/más que". Otras opciones son: "sobre todo porque", "lo que es más", según el contexto.

Para terminar, sí se puede decir "d'autant moins".


----------



## Little Chandler

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, swift. Entonces en este caso...

_...d'autant plus que tu ne travailles pas. = ...__d'autant moins que tu ne travailles pas._

¿Es así?


----------



## papagayo

Hola, en esta direccion se puede cosultar una gramtica muy bien hecha

cordialmente
papagayo


http://www.zonaele.com/index.htm


----------



## Little Chandler

¡Y vuelvo a la carga!  A ver si me aclaro de una vez por todas y no vuelvo a molestar con este asunto:

Estamos hablando de _d'autant plus/moins que_, pero ¿qué pasa con _d'autant que_ (sin _plus _ni _moins_)? ¿Significa lo mismo?

¿Las dos frases siguientes son sinónimas?

_Je suis fatigué, d'autant plus que ma mère m'a réveillé à 6 heures.
Je suis fatigué, d'autant que me mère m'a réveillè a 6 heures._

Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola L-C

Mira lo que dice el CNRTL:



> Cette loc[ution] utilisée pour marquer la mesure, la proportion entre deux faits (cf. supra) sert à relever une cause partic[lière], l'importance d'un motif de penser ou d'agir lorsque l'idée de mesure ou de proportion s'efface selon le sens du cont[exte], ou l'absence du compar[atif] dans le membre de phrase qui suit (cf. Ac. 1835). Elle équivaut à « surtout parce-que », partic[ulièrement] après une princ[ipale] négative.


Espero que te sea útil. Como verás, mi propuesta "sobre todo porque" no estaba tan sacada del pelo.


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola, swift. Ya me va quedando claro lo de _d'autant plus que_ (gracias entre otras cosas a tu post anterior).

Ahora mi duda está en qué pasa si quito el _plus _(_d'autant que_). Por eso pregunto si son sinónimas las dos frases que apuntaba antes. O por ejemplo estas otras:

_-Oui, il faut partir. D'autant plus qu'il n'y a plus rien à faire par ici.
-Oui, il faut partir. D'autant qu'il n'y a plus rien à faire par ici._

¿Significan lo mismo?


----------



## swift

Vamos a ver si con esto se te despeja la duda:

D'autant que = vu, attendu que

D'autant plus, moins que = encore plus/moins, pour la raison que

D'autant mieux que = encore mieux pour la raison que

D'autant plus! = à plus forte raison (con más/mayor razón).

Est-ce que c'est clair?


----------



## Little Chandler

Mmmmmm... Vale, entiendo entonces que la diferencia está en que _d'autant que_ se limita a introducir una causa, sin más. 

Lo que también me confundía un poco es que en algunos diccionarios dan ejemplos como si fueran lo mismo (poniendo _plus _entre paréntesis), como aquí:

_Je n'ai pas envie de les inviter, d'autant (plus) qu'eux ne m'ont pas invité à leur mariage → No tengo ganas de invitarlos, más aún teniendo en cuenta que ellos no me invitaron a su boda._

O lo que dicen aquí (ejemplos extraídos de "Le Grand Robert"):

_Écrivez-lui, d'autant (plus) que je ne suis pas sûr qu'il vienne demain._

Bueno, voy a darle tiempo a las ideas que se asienten y a ver cómo me va.

Mil gracias.


----------



## papagayo

Yo diría : tanto más que o tanto más cuanto que o cuanto mas que
Mejor esperar respuestas de nativos.
Cordialmente,
papagayo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Little Chandler:

En mi opinón, se puede asimilar d'autant que y d'autant plus que. No me parece que introduzcamos mucho matiz entre ambas expresiones. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

A la espera de volver a encontrarme con esta forma (me surgirá otra duda, seguro). Me siento un absoluto experto en la materia... 

Merci mille fois.


----------



## leonore

Little Chandler said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos​
> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo unas dudas enormes con esta estructura. Por ejemplo, me he encontrado con esta frase:
> 
> _Je ne t'achèterai pas ce jeu qui est cher, d'autant plus que tu ne travailles pas._
> 
> ¿Cuál sería su traducción? Yo diría algo así:
> _No te compraré ese juego tan caro, y más teniendo en cuenta que no trabajas._
> 
> Pero en español podríamos decir lo mismo sustituyendo _más _por _menos_:
> _... y menos teniendo en cuenta que no trabajas._
> 
> ¿Se podría utilizar en francés _moins _en lugar de _plus_?
> 
> _Je ne t'achèterai pas ce jeu qui est cher, d'autant moins que tu ne travailles pas._
> 
> ¿O voy muy desencaminado?



Sinceramente, yo diría "d'autant plus" en tu ejemplo. "D'autant moins" no conviene aquí.


----------



## pickis

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(Hay que consultar los hilos existentes
antes de abrir un hilo)
​
Hola
Necesito vuestra ayuda con d'autant plus en la siguiente frase (no dispongo de contexto ya que son frases sueltas). Dice así:
"Il faut que je m'en aille, d'autant plus qu'on m'attend".

"Es mucho más necesario que se me atienda a que me vaya"

Gracias


----------



## andylopez

Pues a mí me parece que la situación no es esa. Yo me estoy imaginando que una persona anuncia que debe marcharse y refuerza esa necesidad de marcharse diciendo que la esperan en otro lugar (_attend_ se refiere a esperar, tú sin embargo crees que se refiere a ser atendido ...)

En español (coloquial) no es tan fácil dar una traducción corta a esa expresión tan francesa, y decimos algo así como ... _tengo que irme, es que además me están esperando ..._


----------



## pickis

Seguramente tendrás razón. Con esta expresión estoy muy perdida y no me aclaro.

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour.

La respuesta está en el post 2.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
...tanto más que me están esperando.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

pickis said:


> Hola
> Necesito vuestra ayuda con d'autant plus en la siguiente frase (no dispongo de contexto ya que son frases sueltas). Dice así:
> "Il faut que je m'en aille, d'autant plus qu'on m'attend".
> 
> "Es mucho más necesario que se me atienda a que me vaya"
> 
> Gracias






> más aún cuando...





> tanto más...





> cuanto que...


En el lenguaje coloquial, contrariamente al *d'autant plus* francés, estas fórmulas adolecen de afectación y pierden naturalidad. 

En una conversación diríamos:

*- Tengo que irme porque me están esperando.

*Si en la conversación ya hemos expresado un primer motivo que también justifica nuestra marcha, diríamos:

*- Tengo que irme porque, además, me están esperando.*


----------



## stranger_stranger

Buenas tardes, tengo una pequeña confusion con el d'autant plus... esta frase:

Des chiffres d'autant plus importants qu'ils ne prennent pas en compte les activités portuaires annexes ni le tourisme littoral"

Seria mas o menos esto:

"*Las cifras tan importantes que no toman en cuenta son las actividades portuarias...!*

*Disculpen la ignorancia y gracias x su ayuda...*


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Stranger:

Creo que te consolará saber que no eres el único que ha tenido problemas con esta locución. Como podrás aprehender de las variadas respuestas, "d'autant plus" tiene el sentido de "tanto más... cuanto que...". Sin embargo, esta versión es muy formal, contrario a la expresión francesa. Personalmente, me gusta verterla "sobre todo porque". Pero en el mensaje de Víctor Pérez, tienes otra opción: "porque, además, ... ".

Tu frase podría ser traducida así: "cifras muy importantes, sobre todo porque no toman en cuenta [...]".

Espera otros comentarios.

Saludos cordiales,


swift

P.D. Me he permitido corregir tu mensaje...



stranger_stranger said:


> Buenas tardes. Tengo una pequeña confusi*ó*n con el "d'autant plus" en esta frase:
> 
> Des chiffres d'autant plus importants qu'ils ne prennent pas en compte les activités portuaires annexes ni le tourisme littoral"
> 
> Sería más o menos esto:
> 
> "Las cifras tan importantes que no toman en cuenta son las actividades portuarias..."
> 
> Disculpen la ignorancia y gracias *por* su ayuda...


----------



## Harrison

"Cifras aún más importantes en la medida en que no tienen en cuenta las actividades portuarias anexas ni el turismo de litoral."

o también:

"Cifras tanto más importantes cuanto que no tienen en cuenta las actividades..."

¡Espero que estas propuestas te ayuden!


----------



## LaPetitePrincesse

Hola, yo tambien tengo una duda. "Éduquer les jeunes aux médias d'information dans leur diversité est *d'autant plus important que *nous vivons dans une société dite "de l'information".
Trate de traducirlo con el "tanto más cuanto que" pero sinceramente no entiendo el sentido. Eso se utiliza en español?
Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Por supuesto que se utiliza, mira este ejemplo sacado de El Mundo (11/95): La pérdida es *tanto más importante cuanto que* Pujol se ha volcado en la campaña electoral marcándose como objetivo revalidar la mayoría absoluta de la que se ha quedado lejos.


----------



## Juan Camaney

maela said:


> *Bonjour!*
> 
> *Je suis en stage en espagne et j'ai besaoin d'aide. Comment dit-on:*
> 
> *"d'autant plus que..."*
> 
> *Merci de votre aide*



Maela, même si vraiment très tard... L'expression en espagnol qui a mieux de correspondance avec "d'autant plus que..." c'est, à mon avis, "habida cuenta de...(ou del...)"


----------



## willavast

rightbabel said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> NO he encontrado en este diccionario el "d'autant plus que".
> 
> Frase: "Des constructions d'autant plus rentables que les indemnités d'expropiation sont fixés par les autorités locales"
> 
> ¿Alguién me ayuda?
> 
> Mucísimas gracias


 
...construcciones más rentables a medida que las indemnizaciones de expropiación son fijadas por las autoridades locales...



LaPetitePrincesse said:


> Hola, yo tambien tengo una duda. "Éduquer les jeunes aux médias d'information dans leur diversité est *d'autant plus important que *nous vivons dans une société dite "de l'information".
> Trate de traducirlo con el "tanto más cuanto que" pero sinceramente no entiendo el sentido. Eso se utiliza en español?
> Muchas gracias de antemano!


 
Educar a los jóvenes a través de los medios de información en su diversidad es cada vez más importante debido a que vivimos en una sociedad considerada "de la información"


----------



## kela colación

Yo diría "cifras tanto más importantes cuanto que no toman en cuenta..." o bien "cifras todavía más importantes por el hecho de no tomar en cuenta...", o bien "cifras importantes, sobre todo porque no toman en cuenta..." ¿Qué opinan? Este giro es difícil de traducir.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

stranger_stranger said:


> Des chiffres d'autant plus importants qu'ils ne prennent pas en compte les activités portuaires annexes ni le tourisme littoral"


 


kela colación said:


> Yo diría "cifras tanto más importantes cuanto que no toman en cuenta..." o bien "cifras todavía más importantes por el hecho de no tomar en cuenta...", o bien "cifras importantes, sobre todo porque no toman en cuenta..." ¿Qué opinan? Este giro es difícil de traducir.


 
Tus propuestas, *Kela*, están bastante bien. Solo necesitarían un pequeño retoque para aligerarlas un poco:

*Cantidades cuanto y más importantes que no tienen en cuenta las...*

_Como siempre, aunque sea tarde para *stranger*, quizá pueda ser útil para otros._


----------



## kela colación

¡Ah, se puede decir "cuanto y más... que"! Nunca lo había visto. Sí, a mí me sirve, Víctor. Gracias.


----------



## GromJell

GURB said:


> Hola
> Por supuesto que se utiliza, mira este ejemplo sacado de El Mundo (11/95): La pérdida es *tanto más importante cuanto que* Pujol se ha volcado en la campaña electoral marcándose como objetivo revalidar la mayoría absoluta de la que se ha quedado lejos.



Me gustaría puntualizar que éste es un ejemplo claro de una mediocre traducción de una noticia extranjera, algo muy habitual en la prensa.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gromjell:



> Me gustaría puntualizar que éste es un ejemplo claro de una mediocre traducción de una noticia extranjera, algo muy habitual en la prensa.



A veces pasa, sí, pero en este caso no es así, verás: Jordi Pujol es un hombre político español (catalán, por más señas) y "El Mundo" es un periódico español. Así que, en este caso concreto, ni es una traducción, ni la noticia es extranjera.  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GromJell

Eso que dices es totalmente cierto, Gévy. Sin embargo, lo que en realidad yo quería decir es que en periodismo son frecuentes los giros propios de malas traducciones. Hace un tiempo, por ejemplo, hablaban de una nueva moda, el condicional "hipotético" ("X personas _habrían_ muerto en el accidente aéreo...") lo cual en principio es incorrecto y de procedencia gala.

De hecho, tampoco hay que investigar mucho... en este mismo foro se puede ver como hablantes nativos de español de todos los rincones del planeta no familiarizados con el francés se quedan perplejos ante la construcción "tanto más... cuanto que" y le atribuyen una procedencia arcaica y/o humorística... 

Es lo que yo creo, vaya.

PD: No obstante, he encontrado un vínculo que parece interesante (confirma que "tanto más cuanto que" todo junto es español) http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tanto


----------



## Aazerty

Bonjour,

Je souhaite un peu d'aide pour traduire la phrase suivante:

_"Elle est d'autant plus malheureuse que son ami le plus cher vient de décéder. Elle a eu plus de revers en une semaine que tu n'en as eu dans toute ta vie"_

J'en suis arrivée à la traduction suivante, cependant je ne suis pas sûre pour certains passages:

_"Es tanto más desdichada cuanto su amigo más querido acaba de fallecer. Ha tenido más revés en une semana de lo que has tenido en toda tu vida."_

_Merci de m'éclairer _


----------



## Little Chandler

Hola:

_Es tanto más desdichada cuanto que su amigo más querido acaba de fallecer._

Pero ten en cuenta que esta forma (_tanto más ... cuanto que_) es poco utilizada y bastante formal.


----------



## Pinairun

Del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:


> *14. tanto más (cuanto) que.* ‘Con mayor motivo teniendo en cuenta que’


Con mayor motivo se siente desgraciada teniendo en cuenta que su amigo más querido acaba de fallecer.
*** Norma 2 y 5

Si pones "revés" en plural harás que la segunda frase resulte más natural. Pero acuérdate de hacer la concordancia que corresponda.


----------



## esteban

Otra posibilidad menos formal puede ser:

Se siente aun más desdichada porque su amigo más querido acaba de fallecer. 

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Aazerty

Merci Little Chandler pour ta correction. 

Cependant est-ce que ce morceau de la phrase est correcte, car il me semble douteux : _" [...] has tenido en toda tu vida "_

Merci


----------



## Aazerty

Merci pour ta remarque Esteban, je prend note


----------



## Aazerty

Après avoir lu le fils de ce forum je me pose une question. Dans ma grammaire, pour traduire "_d'autant plus que" _on dit _"tanto más [...] cuanto más"_ et non _"tanto más [...] cuanto más *que*"_

L'exemple donné est le suivant:_ "Elle est *d'autant plus* joyeuse *qu*'elle est veuve."_ qui est traduit par: _"Es *tanto más* alegre *cuanto es* viuda"_

Y-a-t'il une différence avec: _"Es tanto más alegre cuanto *que* es viuda" ??_


----------



## luna3228

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,

En cuanto a la traducción, he visto varias sugerencias: _con mayor razón..._
Respecto a la frase siguiente, tenía una duda: las consecuencias pueden ser graves aún más si tu seguro lo tiene en cuenta... 

 yo pensaba:" aún más/y sobre todo si"

_"Les conséquence peuvent être graves d'autant plus que ton assurance en tient compte.._."

Gracias por su ayuda,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sí, aunque existe el _cuantimás_, en español, no muy utilizado, pero muy propio, digo.
Y también veo por ahí _máxime_...


----------



## luna3228

Ok. Gracias.  ¿Pero cómo construye la oración _con __cuantimás?
parece un poco culto pero bien.
 cuantim_á_s tu seguro....
_


----------



## GURB

Hola
_D'autant plus que_...est une bonne solution mais alors il convient de l'employer ainsi:_ les conséquences peuvent être d'autant plus graves que ton contrat le prend en compte._
Reste à connaître l'antécédent de ce "lo".
D'autres posibilités existent.
Bonsoir


----------



## luna3228

Gracias por su respuesta pero era la expresión "d'autant plus" en español.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_..las consecuencias pueden ser graves cuantimás si tu seguro lo tiene en cuenta... _

Así.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Entonces ...graves *cuanto más* *si.*..
En los diccionarios (RAE, M.Moliner) se considera* cuantimás* como vulgar o popular.
Un saludo


----------



## MoonLight_lights

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
*Recuerda que es obligatorio comprobar si no existe ya un hilo antes de abrir uno nuevo.*​ 
Hola, por favor, ¿alguien me ayudaría a saber si entendí bien la última parte de este párrafo? Es sólo lo marcado en violeta, lo demás lo dejo para contexto. Desde ya, ¡¡mil gracias!! Es urgente...

*Original:*
Tout dépend du domaine car on comprend facilement qu'il est plus aisé pour une unité d'embouteillage de lait d'être propre que pour une usine qui produit des substances chimiques corrosives et/ou contaminantes. Cependant, l'objectif de réduire/éliminer la pollution est d'autant plus important que les rejets sont dangereux


*Intento:*
Todo depende del área: por ejemplo, es fácil entender que una planta embotelladora de leche será más limpia que una que produzca sustancias químicas corrosivas y/o que contamine. Sin embargo, el objetivo de reducir/eliminar la contaminación es más importante que la peligrosidad de los residuos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No.
...es cuantimás importante/importa todavía más ya que los residuos/desechos son peligrosos.


----------



## Dentellière

Buenas noches, agrego a la propuesta de Juan J:

_Es todavía más importante porque los desechos son peligrosos._
_Es tanto más importante por cuanto los desechos son peligrosos._
_Es aún más importante ya que los desechos son peligrosos._

etc...

Saludos :]


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Ay, menos mal que lo consulté. Muuuchas gracias, Juan Jacob y Dentellière


----------



## Alendaterra

Ola a todos:
Me gustaría que me ayudarais a traducir esta frase:Newton a montré que c'est la masse qui fait accélérer un objet lorsqu'il est placé dans un champ de gravité; qui le fait "peser" lorsqu'il ne peut bouger ou qui oblige à utiliser une force pour le mettre en mouvement. Une force d'autant plus intense que ladite masse est importante… La théorie de la relativité a intégré ce concept newtonien sous le terme de "masse au repos". 

¿Esta fuerza es verdaderamente tan intensa que la susodicha masa es importante? No estoy muy segura.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

Alendaterra said:


> ¿Esta fuerza es verdaderamente tan intensa que la susodicha masa es importante? No estoy muy segura.



Si lees los ejemplos anteriores, verás que *no* es este sentido


----------



## papagayo

S'il s'agit du type de phrase: d'autant plus...que...plus (ou moins ), avec un adjectif, un participe passé, un adverbe ou un verbe, il se traduit par:Tanto màs...cuanto màs (o menos)
 S'il s'agit du type de phrase : d'autant plus que (tournunre explicative aussi bien que comparative), on emploie : tanto màs que, cuanto màs que, ou tnato màs cuabto que.
Je viens de le vérifier dans la grammaire de Gerboin et Leroy.
Bien cordialement


----------



## papagayo

papagayo said:


> j'ai oublié de dire que lorsque la comparaison porte sur un substantif, tanto s'accore : ex: tantas mas posibilidades


----------



## lauri_arg

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Hola chicos,

¿Cómo les parece traducir "d´autant plus aisée" al español en este contexto?:
"Cette mutation était d´autant plus aisée que seule l´historiographie de la RDA pouvait légitimement se considérer comme l´héritière d´une tradition antifasciste"

Muchas gracias!
Laura.


----------



## chlapec

Hola lauri arg,
¿donde reside el problema?, ¿en la expresión d'autant plus...que?, ¿en la palabra aisée? Debes indicar claramente en qué reside tu duda, y hacer un intento propio de traducción.
El contexto es incompleto: ¿no tienes la fuente del texto?¿de qué mutación se habla?¿cual es el tema específico?...


----------



## lauri_arg

Me parecía que traducirlo como "tanto más simple" no era adecuado, cómo lo ves?


----------



## chlapec

"tanto más simple cuanto que...""todavía más simple/sencilla/fácil si tenemos en cuenta que...""aún más simple/sencilla/fácil si pensamos que.." etc, etc, etc.

Puesto que eres tú la que pregunta, deberías ser tú la que tuviese la generosidad de aportar el contexto necesario. Yo doy palos de ciego, porque tú no quieres contestar a ninguna de mis seis simples preguntas. Así no vale.

(He unido tu pregunta a un hilo que te aportará sin duda un buen número de opciones a tu traducción)


----------



## lauri_arg

Gracias Chlapec, 
me ayudó mucho tu respuesta y el hilo! 
El contexto es sobre el desarrollo de los estudios sobre la vida cotidiana en la Alemania nazi y la pérdida de interés de llevar adelante estudios sobre la resistencia.

Gracias de nuevo,
Laura.


----------



## ariadnabpr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
Hola. Cómo traducirían* d'autant plus aisément *en la siguiente frase? Contexto: texto inédito de Maximilien Laroche en el que se habla de una libro de Aimé Césaire, Cahier d'un retour au pays natal.

"Césaire et Walcott imaginent* d’autant plus aisément* leur pays natal comme une forteresse assiégée que La Martinique, dans l’optique du Cahier, est une prisonnière qui doit faire appel à la négritude, la jeune, pas la vieille, pour faire face à son geôlier."

Yo propongo: "Césaire y Walcott imaginan de tal manera su país natal como una fortaleza asediada que la Martinica, según la visión del Cahier, es una prisionera que debe proclamar la negritud (la nueva, no la antigua) para hacerle frente a su carcelero".


----------



## GURB

Hola
...imaginan *tanto más* fácilmente su...*cuanto que* Martinica...


----------



## doñacucha

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​Hola a todos, acá tengo una duda con esta frase, me confunde un poco d'autant + adj

La violence des courants réactionnaires et conservateurs est d’autant plus forte qu’ils sentent que les sociétés leur échappent

La violencia de las corrientes reaccionarias y conservadoras es tanto más fuerte cuanto que sienten que las sociedades se les escapan.


----------



## GURB

Hola


> La violencia de las corrientes reaccionarias y conservadoras es tanto más fuerte cuanto que sienten que las sociedades se les escapan.


----------



## doñacucha

Gracias


----------



## barbeàpapa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous,
En un artículo de prensa sobre el acondicionamiento de las oficinas y normas de seguridad, me encuentro con una frase que no entiendo muy bien.

_Dans la pire des situations, un accident du travail, les juges risquent *d'autant plus de* mettre en cause la responsabilité du dirigeant qu'il aura négligé une norme d'aménagement?_

Mi intento es éste: En la peor de las situaciones, un accidente laboral, ¿los jueces se arriesgan /atreven *sobre todo/especialmente* a poner en duda la responsabilidad del jefe que haya incumplido una norma de acondicionamiento?

No sé si _d'autant plus_ tiene ese sentido pero no veo de qué otra forma traducirlo.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## jprr

... es tanto más probable que los jueces cuestionen / pongan en tela de juicio la responsabilidad del gerente  cuando  haya descuidado / desconocido ....


----------



## Paquita

Hola:

He unido tu pregunta a un hilo existente. Léelo y verás otros ejemplos similares.
Ahora, habías centrado tu pregunta (en el título) en "d'autant plus *de*", lo que no es correcto: hay que entender un simple "d'autant plus" introducido en la expresión "risque *de*"


----------

